# Equipoise (boldenone undecylenate)



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Equipoise (boldenone undecylenate) ?*​
Good Stuff 12265.59%Hate it 147.53%Its ok, but wasnt impressed5026.88%


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

There seems to be a really mixed bunch of opinions about eq...

Do you rate it or not and why?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

love it.....no watery bloat with it...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Depends, it has it's uses, but it certainly isn't a great muscle builder.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Addendum, if thats you Avril, then it sure as hell works for you  .


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Poll now posted.. have a vote ppl :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

mars1960 said:


> Addendum, if thats you Avril, then it sure as hell works for you  .


it is me...and yes it worked well for me...preferred it to deca..


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW thats inpressive arvil!

If you dont mind me asking what kind of weights do you lift? im quite intrigued tbh as where im from we have no females like yourself.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

I love it. It gives you tremendous pums, increases appetite, and despite the earlier comment, it is a very good steady muscle builder. You just dont put loads of water on with it- which a lot of people confuse with increase in muscle mass.


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

not impressed to be honest, id prefer to stick with my normal tren / test mix.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hate it! by the end of my 14 weeks of itr all i had gained was a prescription for accutane!


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

i like it ,it agrees with me ,steady ,solid gains and have a good sence of well beign on it, deca can make me feel tired n bloated


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i like bold for cutting as veins start to stand out like rope, but agree with testaholic the spots i get from it arn't worth it for me.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

avril said:


> it is me...and yes it worked well for me...preferred it to deca..


WOW, it may sound a little corny but Awesome Avril, thats some amazing body you sculpted there, i'm speechless, bloody awesome


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i like it. it certainly has its uses. i will be running test, tren and bold in my next bulk. less worry of progesterone related issues than if i were to run deca with the tren. fine in some cycles but not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

never used it bulk is simple test tren or deca dbol diet is test tren mast (clen eca t3) i cant see why id bother adding it to what i use?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

im also looking at this for next lean bulk with adding some tbol as a kikstart for dry lean gains

what dosage for first tymer on EQ, 500mg per weeK? for 16 weeks?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i think you need to run it slightly higher maybe 600 - 750 mg pw.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I am amazed that a veterinary steroid for horses is rated so low. The image is of muscle and power!

But this is obviously not the case. I find that odd.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

it may not give the results that most men want but it is a good one for women to try...


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

could ya take 1000mg a wk or is that stupid?


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well i know 1 of the local lads was running 900mg with a gram of test with great lean results so not far off.


----------



## Stiofean (May 7, 2009)

Im running my second cycle and im running test e 600 mg and eq 600mg pw, Im only on my first week so i shall see


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> I am amazed that a veterinary steroid for horses is rated so low. The image is of muscle and power!
> 
> But this is obviously not the case. I find that odd.


See what you're saying but it's used in horses (medically) to increase appetite which in turn helps rebuild muscle after illness.

It's an ok steroid in high doses 600mg wk + but don't expect a great increase in mass, it's not what EQ does.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I think eq gets a bad name from the results being quite lean. Yes, you will gain more MASS on deca. But thats because you put about 10lbs of water on! trust me im running it now! I ran eq last time and found that i looked alot leaner whilst still growing. Deca may put more MASS on, but i wouldnt say more MUSCLE MASS.

Edit, just realised i fell into the same arguement of eq and deca again. They arent the same thing. To get best results use both!


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

TEST TREN and bold, is a great cycle,although i have to say that the original ganabol was the D.Bs, ive yet to come across an ugl that at even double the dose touches ganabol. sadly i havent seen it for years


----------



## funkymuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

if your lean you will see great results at 6-800mg pw great for vascularity and hardness :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

love it


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good stuff. I'm on it now 400mg per week (for 10wks) & did oral tbol @ 60mg per day for the 1st 5wks.

I'm slowly gaining weight (lean) and strength and feeling good.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

im sparticus said:


> TEST TREN and bold, is a great cycle,*although i have to say that the original ganabol was the D.Bs,* ive yet to come across an ugl that at even double the dose touches ganabol. sadly i havent seen it for years


i will go with that,although dosed at 50mg/ml, 16ml/week was a lot of oil.

imo a lot of the time people dont make full use of this med,its got to run for 16 + weeks as its a looooong build up,and anything less is a waste of dosh, (thats also my opinion) but saying that 16 + weeks is a long cycle,you could have nearly recovered and ready to run your next batch of gear.


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

I also have to say that it's a great deal of difference beetween Vet Grade and UG Boldenone


----------



## BillyWaters (Jan 5, 2010)

Im running 500mg of eq every weeks and have yet to feel any harder 3 weeks later. I am not expecting to for at least another 3, but if your looking for a quicker route to mass, you should use 800-1000mg of deca, however, half the gains will be water weight!


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

iv ben hearing that more people favor tren over eq. but the veins u get off eq are like pipelines.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

swole patrol said:


> iv ben hearing that more people favor tren over eq. but the veins u get off eq are like pipelines.


gear has nothing to do with how your veins look...

its how low your bodyfat levels are..and genetics...

many folk get shredded and are very vascular..but then others are just as shredded and have way more visible veins that are huge...and like paul dillet...can look ugly...

thats not the gear its the individual person.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> gear has nothing to do with how your veins look...
> 
> its how low your bodyfat levels are..and genetics...
> 
> ...


well said Av,would rep but need to owe you,spent them all lol (i ate the cherry cake btw)


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

boldenone is one of the best drugs out there...esp at the high doses that ugl labs are making them.

if you aren't affected by the issue of oily skin, then i'd rate it well above deca!


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

avril said:


> gear has nothing to do with how your veins look...
> 
> its how low your bodyfat levels are..and genetics...
> 
> ...


i find that it does matter to some degree what gear you use. ive never been vascular but since i started on the var i get serious pumps and look veiny even though my bf hasnt changed by anything more than half a percent.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

madmanc89 said:


> i find that it does matter to some degree what gear you use. ive never been vascular but since i started on the var i get serious pumps and look veiny even though my bf hasnt changed by anything more than half a percent.


Although av is technically correct I agree it does have some what to do with the compound that you are running, and some of them do increase vascularity, i think it has something to do with increased blood flow. Dbol and tbol are renowned for great pumps and various members on this forum do talk about great pumps and vascularity on cycle.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

BillyWaters said:


> Im running 500mg of eq every weeks and have yet to feel any harder 3 weeks later. I am not expecting to for at least another 3, but if your looking for a quicker route to mass, you should use 800-1000mg of deca, however, half the gains will be water weight!


Equipoise takes a lot longer to kick in then say deca or test. Approx 8 weeks I believe but I might be mistaken. You need to run eq for long cycles.

I have rang eq once at the beginning of my contest prep but it did not have as noticeable effects as say deca would imo. However I believe this is person depending.

A lot of people use this as less water retention, increase appetite and also increase white blood cell count. I have abig appetite anyway so that factor didnt bother me.

I think its good for lean bulking or even cutting. However if your after more muscle mass I would personally stick with deca. You might get more water retention on deca but then after you finish the cycle and start your pct the water retention will go anyway so its not as if it stays with you.

Would choose deca every time.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

If you're using Equi just be very careful and get your bloods done regularly.

It's patricularly good at promoting red blood cell proliferation, which can be good up to a point, but often causes a high hematocrit - Red Blood cell Count - which increases the chance of stroke and heart attack.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> If you're using Equi just be very careful and get your bloods done regularly.
> 
> It's patricularly good at promoting red blood cell proliferation, which can be good up to a point, but often causes a high hematocrit - Red Blood cell Count - which increases the chance of stroke and heart attack.


 ah well i wont be using that again then!! wasnt all that wonderful anyway... test is best


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

currently 2 week into running 500 sustanon & 600 eq alongside ghrp 6.. Looking at going between 16-20 week with it as im wanting the full effects of eq..

Itl be the first time ive ran a course at this length.. What doses will i be looking to follow up my pct with due to the course duration please anybody?..


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

the link between eq and anxiety is def not a myth, noticed it almost immediately. although I am quite prone to anxiety so it may only promote it in those that already suffer from it.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

hw does this look pct wise for 500 sus 600 eq 16-20 weeker..

Day 1 300 clomid-20 nolva

Day 2-11 100 clomid-20 nolva

Day 12-21 50 clomid-20 nolva

Ok?..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

richtries said:


> the link between eq and anxiety is def not a myth, noticed it almost immediately. although I am quite prone to anxiety so it may only promote it in those that already suffer from it.


 i noticed that too


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

racky said:


> hw does this look pct wise for 500 sus 600 eq 16-20 weeker..
> 
> Day 1 300 clomid-20 nolva
> 
> ...


Any reason for running 300mg clomid per day? That is crazy? and why are you only doing that for 1 day. thats pointless and not to mention stupid.

run it like 100/100/100/50/50 and Nolva at 60/40/20/20/20 done.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

not to sure why ppl say you have to run EQ for 16weeks as in doesnt kick in! Surely its in your blood straight away as with test enanthate etc. im on week4 and its def kicked in. loving the veinage and hardness. really rating it so far. il be running it for 10weeks as i feel that this will be sufficient.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

Im going to be running it my next cycle coming up in about another month... along with a gram of test, anadrol, and some var at the end.... should be one hell of a run, cant wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

cutoshreds said:


> Any reason for running 300mg clomid per day? That is crazy? and why are you only doing that for 1 day. thats pointless and not to mention stupid.
> 
> run it like 100/100/100/50/50 and Nolva at 60/40/20/20/20 done.


Was taken from a different site i found mate where sus n eq had been run for 14 week.. The post i put using the info was to gain feedback on wether to follow that or not..

Will go with what info youve posted pct wise.. Cheers for the info matey your a star  ..

The info youve placed is each day for 5 week yea?..


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

i found it kicked off my panic attacks,although deca seemed fine? any idea's?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i love the stuff...keeps me lean and vascular....the look i prefer.


----------



## Woopass (Aug 23, 2010)

Were you running test at the same time as Eq? Eq will suppress HPTA and low test is usually associated with anxiety.


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

EQ = oxygen flow to muscles, on its own the gains are low but stacked with other things the extra o2 to the muscles gives a harder rep, from my expierience using bolde with sust i could hyperventilate, over oxigenate the blood and rep weight id never dream of lifting, dunno if this is bad its something i havent actually looked into but veins look like they are going to tear out of my arms.

currently running sust deca and bold with oral t-bol , expecting massive pumps and big gains


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

sitries said:


> not to sure why ppl say you have to run EQ for 16weeks as in doesnt kick in! Surely its in your blood straight away as with test enanthate etc. im on week4 and its def kicked in. loving the veinage and hardness. really rating it so far. il be running it for 10weeks as i feel that this will be sufficient.


this is due to a high half life time something like 16-18 days? been a year since i checked it, if run at a normal dose it will take ages to get up to a level to see good effects, my last cycle as i said above i used bolde and did 2 grams in the first 2 weeks front loading to get it up to dose, while doing oral t-bol as a fromload for my sus if that makes sense.

as for the sides, i couldnt orgasm during sex about 50 % of the time, after 2 hours i used to give up.

ANOTHER perk is it seemed to make me very hungry, good for if your fed up of eating the same crap (espesh those pumpkin seeds and almonds) however after the bolde died off i lost my appetite big time.

adhd like syptoms after cycle, ( maybe due to the bolde being in my system for a while to come?) slowly spiralled into the worst depression iv ever felt that lasted for about 3 months, horrible times. lost most of my weight gained, some days i would just have a prot shake to eat, some days i could eat 2-3 meals.

also struggled with sleep, insomnia some nights


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

felzy21, i always used to get post cycle blues till i use igf1 with my pct and always kept me feeling on top of the world. dont no how it had that effect but it did, and i think my recovery was quicker too

also to a post further back about pct, is the standard pct 3weeks enough for a 20week cycle of 500mg test 600mg eq??? i would of thoung you would need more?????


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

heard people slate boldenone saying most rubbish AAS about, iv seen great gaines from people i know on 6-900mg weekly with some test involved

has all the great effects on joints like deca i want to try it next to see how i respond

my overall thought is good anabolic from feed back


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I ran 500mg Test E and 1000mg Eq

Tbh i could hardly feel the Eq so i just dropped to 600 as i thought i was wasting my time.. Mast does its job better but is harsher


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It gives me a great, solid, vascular look like nothing else when bodyfat is low, otherwise the effects are masked by fat.

Problem with it is it puts my blood pressure sky high so I won't be using it again.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my mate loves it he on a gram a week an he vainy as **** an alot bigger


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

The appetite was a killer for me, when it kicked in it hit me like a ton of bricks one evening, I must have easily put away 6/7000 cals between 6pm and 10pm, 2 large dominos pizzas, a tub of phish food amongst the majority of the contents of my kitchen... I then fell into a deep deep sleep and woke up feeling like ****, wondering how i was going to go about getting myself some breakfast... I then vowed not to let it get the better of me again...

Which didn't go so well for the next fortnight but after that it died off and underneath the several pounds of fat i put over the remainder of that cycle before i sorted myself out and got back to my diet there was definitely some great gains there....

Unfortunately I've only recently discovered them after 6 weeks of cutting.... You live and learn, i'd definitely use it again on a bulk if only to keep the appetite up.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm using it now with test and then I'll be taking var as well for last few weeks....I wanted a lean bulk and it seems to be doing exactly that, I'm 6 weeks in and have gained 12lbs and my fat has dropped...I'm not getting any spots which is great as when I used deca I got loads.

so I would say for a lean bulk its good but for bulking in general there are better choices.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what about adding eq to a test and deca cycle? just throwing that out there.lol


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

no point imo the quality gains and look from the eq will be ruined from the bloat of the deca.

eq,tren,test now we are talking lol


----------



## bohemian like u (Oct 22, 2010)

Love EQ. EQ is completely underrated imo. Very Anabolic with low androgenic sides. Great for increasing appetite although i Never have a problem eating anyway. Test is without doubt the best mass builder when comparing similar dose useage of single compounds but EQ doesn't puff your face out like a hamster !.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

avril said:


> it is me...and yes it worked well for me...preferred it to deca..


Omg omg omg! Ok now that im finished thanking god for you existing on this earth & iv wiped the drool from my face & my table , i think i will just say you look like a goddess !


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

So whats everybodys overall view on BU?

Perfect for cutting and bulking, or swinging towards bulking as the increased appetite?


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Used EQ a few times before normally kicks in visually about week 8. Ran it in long cycles of 15/16 weeks with good effect. My injuries cleared up as well. Swear I read that it is good for ligaments and tendons. Can anyone confirm this? My next cycle I have three vials if bsi equitestren which i may throw some anavar in with at some point.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gymjim said:


> So whats everybodys overall view on BU?
> 
> Perfect for cutting and bulking, or swinging towards bulking as the increased appetite?


Can be used for both people use it when on a sub 10% bodyfat level to bring out veins & cut further or they use when on a bulk to increase weight , it all boils down to goal, diet & training.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

i made 20 bottle of the stuff, and ran it at 1g pw for 7 months, its ok, wont be buying/making it again,

imo stick with high test + deca or tren + an oral dbol or oxy, **** everything eles off when bulking, not worth it


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's my first time using and at 500mg pw I'm very impressed, been on it 12week now and got another 4 to go before end of cycle


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

When you combine it with a Test Tren cycle , it is just going to add to a lean bulk, all diet dependant.

If you are barely eating it's going to help with the vascularity overall.

I am going to use it for lean gains, no bloat with it, and it's the 3rd compound along with tren/test which is why running it at 1g should make it kick in about week 5-6. Deca was a bloat factory when I did it, id rather sacrifice some size for real hard tightly packed gains. Mast would probably be a better bet, but EQ can add to growth overall better than mast 

Well thats my opinion and what I am hoping for


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tbh I see no benefits of running eq instead of tren. Other than maybe a bit more vascularity but that doesn't justify the quite high cost for me, would rather just run more tren tbh or add anavar/winstrol.

Maybe it i was an athlete I would though. Definitely was nice to have in whilst I played rugby.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Woopass said:


> Were you running test at the same time as Eq? Eq will suppress HPTA and low test is usually associated with anxiety.


had to come two months ago due to anxiety, i was very bad, felt trapped when i was in a resturant and wanted to just go outside, i reckon my eostrogen levels were sky high, it isnt as bad now and its weird i panic everytime i go to a certain place and it comes on again, i think its maybe because i keep thinking about it and i tries to relax and forget about it but its hard


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Tbh I see no benefits of running eq instead of tren. Other than maybe a bit more vascularity but that doesn't justify the quite high cost for me, would rather just run more tren tbh or add anavar/winstrol.
> 
> Maybe it i was an athlete I would though. Definitely was nice to have in whilst I played rugby.


glad i just read the piece about an athlete, would you recommend it for boxing bud?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> glad i just read the piece about an athlete, would you recommend it for boxing bud?


Well I would recommend it for rugby. Boxing I'm not too sure.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Well I would recommend it for rugby. Boxing I'm not too sure.


im currently off cycle but i started boxing training and still lifting weights but not as intense, dont want to pack on big size as i want to be quick in the boxing so tought the eq would be ideal as it doesnt build muscle as at a quick rate and also might help with recovery and injurys and also keep me lean with less water retention


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

EQ is pretty lame to be honest. Very impressive pumps from it but thats all really.

Didn't Markus Ruhl once say the only thing EQ was any good for is oiling the chains on your bike? Think that probably says it all!


----------



## tiger lion (Feb 13, 2013)

GOOD FOR CUTTING UP THATS ABOUT ALL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

tiger lion said:


> GOOD FOR CUTTING UP THATS ABOUT ALL


Chill out with your caps.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Chill out with your caps.


Hopefully since March he learned to moderate his capping behaviour 

These polls are a nightmare when they pop up again aren't they :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Hopefully since March he learned to moderate his capping behaviour
> 
> These polls are a nightmare when they pop up again aren't they :lol:


I just actual pmsl at that.

Its now also telling me I posted in 1970.


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Eq is brilliant with test and tren, got me thick, lean and very vascular when on a cut, everything came together nicely.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I've just placed my order for alpha pharma test enan and equipoise for my next course.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I like it, don't like the ester though, takes months to clear if using a proper dose......need a lab to make a prop version


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

If you can get your mits on ganabol then your one lucky muther,300mg of this will p*ss 800mg of ug of all day long


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I like it, don't like the ester though, takes months to clear if using a proper dose......need a lab to make a prop version


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/242986-boldonone-base.html


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/242986-boldonone-base.html


Cheers dude


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Waiting to find out what Eq does for me. I'll be using 700mg pw as part of a lean bulk stack starting Jan. Looking forward to it !!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mike90 said:


> Waiting to find out what Eq does for me. I'll be using 700mg pw as part of a lean bulk stack starting Jan. Looking forward to it !!


I feel its effects realy take hold at about week 8-10 so defo run 16weeks min imo. Rbc production doesn't happen in just a few weeks so it takes some time to feel the effects of eq.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Even with a 1.8 gram front load on the first day (and then 600mg/wk), I did not feel it until week 10-11. Kinda reminds me of tren without the sides.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I feel its effects realy take hold at about week 8-10 so defo run 16weeks min imo. Rbc production doesn't happen in just a few weeks so it takes some time to feel the effects of eq.[/quote
> 
> Yeh i will do mate, i have enough to run 20 weeks at that dose (until end of may) so that will be my plan. I bet they do, i know a few people who have run it 10 weeks, thought it was as strong as other aas
> 
> ...


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

Mars said:


> See what you're saying but it's used in horses (medically) to increase appetite which in turn helps rebuild muscle after illness.
> 
> It's an ok steroid in high doses 600mg wk + but don't expect a great increase in mass, it's not what EQ does.


Someone stop the people who copy paste stuff for fwck's sake ! Dude, it's mainly used on cattle not horses, and it does not increase apetite at all as far as animals are concerned. It mends muscle tissue as well as bones and helps animals who have suffered serious injury and broken bones. It is very anabolic and it helps to build LEAN MUSCLE as then the animals are slaughtered adn sold for much more. That is done with 4 shots in 3 months at about 50mg per 90kg of BW. I reapeat as I have in many threads. Clueless people don't opinionate about dosages . YOU ARE DANGEROUS! Just because you buy UGL underdosed stuff, don't mean you're doing 600 EW. It 'd lead to mucle dystrophy.


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

LukeVTS said:


> I think eq gets a bad name from the results being quite lean. Yes, you will gain more MASS on deca. But thats because you put about 10lbs of water on! trust me im running it now! I ran eq last time and found that i looked alot leaner whilst still growing. Deca may put more MASS on, but i wouldnt say more MUSCLE MASS.
> 
> Edit, just realised i fell into the same arguement of eq and deca again. They arent the same thing. To get best results use both!


An experienced user and gym keeper told me recently that deca blows you right up but then you tend to lose most of the gains. Do you agree with that statement?


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

avril said:


> gear has nothing to do with how your veins look...
> 
> its how low your bodyfat levels are..and genetics...
> 
> ...


I think I agree with this statement. Sometimes people seek advise here, but I am convinced most people realy repeat what they've heard from rumors and state it as gospel.

However, vascularity does come from Boldenone to a certain extend, as your blood levels and presure are sky high. Hence the epic pumps too....I think...


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

sitries said:


> not to sure why ppl say you have to run EQ for 16weeks as in doesnt kick in! Surely its in your blood straight away as with test enanthate etc. im on week4 and its def kicked in. loving the veinage and hardness. really rating it so far. il be running it for 10weeks as i feel that this will be sufficient.


Since when slower(longer esthers) have to be run longer ???? this is so stupid. Just buy your pharma or vet grade gear mate, and follow the instructions. NOT TO BE RUN for more than 3 monthsin Boldenone's case. **** people who state 16 weeks minimum...BTW : if it is longer ester, it'll be in ya longer too...so you can run it for 8 weeks if you want, it might take 3 weeks to properly kick in but it will also be acting that long after you stop your cycle....so ???? I know people who run test E for 4 weeks and were on and off all the time. I wouldn't do it this way but it's fact.


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

visionp said:


> Used EQ a few times before normally kicks in visually about week 8. Ran it in long cycles of 15/16 weeks with good effect. My injuries cleared up as well. Swear I read that it is good for ligaments and tendons. Can anyone confirm this? My next cycle I have three vials if bsi equitestren which i may throw some anavar in with at some point.


Yeap ! ligaments, tendons, bones, muscle...even for older injuries...it's a great drug mate. People say it's not a great mass builder. None is, they help you recover and mend your damaged tissue quickly so you're in the gym often and consequencialy grow daily. Boldenone does that exactly. Very anabolic, no sides. Run moderate test with it , and you'll run nothing else in the futere...no need, lean bulk, no sides.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Personally I didn't like it, killed my hunger energy went down and very lethargic.

Saying that I question if it was legit.

I do have some apollo eq cyp, that I'll be trying once this cycle is done with.

I'll throw in mast this time, perhaps that's where I went wrong.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Personally I didn't like it, liked my hunger energy went down and very lethargic.
> 
> Saying that I question if it was legit.
> 
> ...


Imo masteron just makes every single cycle so much better for some reason.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Imo masteron just makes every single cycle so much better for some reason.


It's dht based so the feel good hormone, keeps energy and mood up.

Don't think I'll ever do a cycle without it ever again.

Good job I'm running it with tren, I'd hate to run it without mast.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> It's dht based so the feel good hormone, keeps energy and mood up.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever do a cycle without it ever again.
> 
> Good job I'm running it with tren, I'd hate to run it without mast.


Running it without mast now and oh buy do i regret it vomiting strong acid reflux cant get my food down etc.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Running it without mast now and oh buy do i regret it vomiting strong acid reflux cant get my food down etc.


Just started tren hex so hopefully sides will be low.

Why not get some mast prop asap.

Or at least lots of gaviscon and zantac.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Personally I didn't like it, killed my hunger energy went down and very lethargic.
> 
> Saying that I question if it was legit.
> 
> ...


Just started using Apollo's Cyp EQMAST, frontloaded with 4ml, going to run it at 2ml a week, bit of pip with it for me.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Ran it for 6 months at 1g pw alongside around 2g of test. As with most others the pumps and vascularity were amazing. Add in tren and the results will blow anyone away.

I think its a misconception that its not a good muscle builder. Of course deca mg for mg will put more weight on you, which lets face it, will only be water and at my age the balloon face is a terrible look.

Im considering running 2g pw alongside 3g of test just to see what what happens and as im a bit bored at the moment injection 20ml of oil pw should be fun (i dont get out much).

Ive always responded well to high doses with minimal sides, apart from odd trip to a&e with a heart complaint, so it should be interesting.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

steeley said:


> Ran it for 6 months at 1g pw alongside around 2g of test. As with most others the pumps and vascularity were amazing. Add in tren and the results will blow anyone away.
> 
> I think its a misconception that its not a good muscle builder. Of course deca mg for mg will put more weight on you, which lets face it, will only be water and at my age the balloon face is a terrible look.
> 
> ...


 :huh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> :huh:


Idk


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

steeley said:


> Ran it for 6 months at 1g pw alongside around 2g of test. As with most others the pumps and vascularity were amazing. Add in tren and the results will blow anyone away.
> 
> I think its a misconception that its not a good muscle builder. Of course deca mg for mg will put more weight on you, which lets face it, will only be water and at my age the balloon face is a terrible look.
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> SERIOUSLY?!


The guy should be 300 pounds plus from the sound of his cycle history, I mean I ran high but iv never ran that high and for that amount of time.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> The guy should be 300 pounds plus from the sound of his cycle history, I mean I ran high but iv never ran that high and for that amount of time.


and he has regular heart trouble.. wtf!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> and he has regular heart trouble.. wtf!!!


Yeah I smell a bullsh!tter


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

i never used it but how many of you get the flu and how many get anxiety issues? i have not found an explanation why some get the flu and others don't. the people who don't get it tend to claim that it's bull**** of course but there are ore reports like that.

the anxiety is due to reduced levels of gaba in the brain. i would think the increased dopamine from tren with the decreased gaba from eq could lead to a really bad mental state when combined but many seem to be fine or do people just care about the results more or take psychopharmaceuticals when on such a kind of cycle?

boldenone is basically one of the only things i haven't tried due to the two mentioned issues. anxiety i can now combat but the flu thing scares me as i have immunological problems as a predisposition...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> i never used it but how many of you get the flu and how many get anxiety issues? i have not found an explanation why some get the flu and others don't. the people who don't get it tend to claim that it's bull**** of course but there are ore reports like that.
> 
> the anxiety is due to reduced levels of gaba in the brain. i would think the increased dopamine from tren with the decreased gaba from eq could lead to a really bad mental state when combined but many seem to be fine or do people just care about the results more or take psychopharmaceuticals when on such a kind of cycle?
> 
> boldenone is basically one of the only things i haven't tried due to the two mentioned issues. anxiety i can now combat but the flu thing scares me as i have immunological problems as a predisposition...


i think some people just handle it better than others with their own brain chemistry , you have mentioned your own immunological condition in a few posts now, what condition do you have?

as for the GABA problem we both know there are different ways to try and counteract this, either with the precursor glutamine or you can buy GABA powder itself (even tho its bio availability is poor for some people due to it molecular size) , hell if you can get it you can always use pregabalin which definitely works (its a licensed drug for that purpose) , hell if you want to go allout herbal you can try a theanine extract - there alots of different way to approach the problem (if you get it)


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

it's complex and mostly nervous system related, there is no definite diagnosis, i could write a long post on it now but i am too tired, but basically i get flu symptoms easily, or at least used to have them all the time before i got treatment for my nervous system condition, there is elevated cortisol but not all the time, anyhow, anything excitotoxic is not good for me but what i really am interested in is wether the flu symptoms are due to a weakening of the immunsystem (i have low IgG) or if it is something else. some people report having been sick on cycle many times or almost continuously, while my friend only got fever and vone pain after each injection for about 12 hours.

so i am wondering if it is an immunological thing or maybe quality of the raw material, some guy who is trustworthy in germany claims nobody ever got sick from his boldenone, but i cannot believe that, when in most boldenone threads almost 50% seem to report about these symptoms. with tren for example i can believe that some of the mental symptoms may be due to heavy metal contamination but what about boldenone? i wonder if people have used boldenone from different labs and got sick on one and not the other. that would be interesting or if it is either you tolerate it or you don't. at this point i do not want to take this kind of risk. that's why i like masteron so much, it is not very anabolic but it makes me feel slightly healthier and i do not get any immune problems from it. (i do with 17-aa steroids so i do not take those anymore at all).i used to take more gear but now it is mostly limited to a bit of masteron and some stupid experiments that most of the time go wrong...lol


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

EQ is (Y) no doubt and cheap too.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Some like deca and others love eq. I love deca and will never use eq again. It does nothing for me so why waist my $ on it,,.....

I will use materon at 6-800mg anyday over eq.


----------



## goldie123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Used eq to cut with for sixteen weeks, got shredded as **** and vascular. My diet and cardio was on point the whole time, but the eq defo helped, good **** in my opinion. Also I'm prone to anxiety, and got none, just felt awesome and shredded lol


----------



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

Just started about 3 weeks ago - 800mg a week. Hopefully all will go well. Only concern is libido, as many say it kills theirs.


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

bold tend to raise red blood counts, should i worry with 750 mg a week? High red blood counts can lead to heart attacks?


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

?


----------



## curtiscj123 (May 11, 2015)

Does anyone know wether it's ok to have a operation while on oral steroids? I've got a operation next week and I'm taking winstrol at the moment is that ok or need to stop now?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

curtiscj123 said:


> Does anyone know wether it's ok to have a operation while on oral steroids? I've got a operation next week and I'm taking winstrol at the moment is that ok or need to stop now?


Seriously? You had best ring the hospital and ask. Your surgeon I would presume wont be on this board to answer your question.


----------

